# Haania sp. The cutest mantis ever !



## Bartek (Feb 5, 2014)

Dearest

We still looking for some new mantis to make your hobby more funny  
Is the one we just found last night

Its cute Haania


----------



## Aryia (Feb 5, 2014)

Bigger picture! Doing an amazing job btw, keep it up!


----------



## psyconiko (Feb 5, 2014)

Very cute mantis.I wish I had hem.


----------



## Bartek (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes, guys

I know many jealous around

You must suffer so much now, Nico

Haania is so cuuute

I will upload more pictures of them tomorrow


----------



## melano (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a terrible face ...

I see that this species is not very appreciate... I was hoping more reply...

She (the Haania sp.) almost eat my finger...


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 6, 2014)

They are pretty cute  .. We need a close up though haha


----------



## SilentDeviL (Feb 6, 2014)

Can't really see how cut they are this far ... GG ...


----------



## Bartek (Feb 7, 2014)

the closest picture of the Haania


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 7, 2014)

Unless I'm WAY off, isn't this Haania sp?

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/rainforests/10982791773/in/photostream/


----------



## Bartek (Feb 7, 2014)

I m so sorry to say but - are you serious?

The picture i add is definetely a Haania sp.

You ddint realize her mossy shape ?

Oh please...

Everyone can confrim it is a Haania


----------



## melano (Feb 7, 2014)

for sure I can confirm, without any doubt that is Haania sp.


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 7, 2014)

Bartek said:


> I m so sorry to say but - are you serious?
> 
> The picture i add is definetely a Haania sp.
> 
> ...


I dont see a mossy shape but whatever lol.. She is cute anyways lol


----------



## gripen (Feb 7, 2014)

Extrememantid said:


> I dont see a mossy shape but whatever lol.. She is cute anyways lol


It's a joke...


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 7, 2014)

gripen said:


> It's a joke...


Okay... lol does it matter?


----------



## Bartek (Feb 7, 2014)

Its not a joke ! Its real Haania


----------



## Bartek (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh please....

I found too many Tenoderas


----------



## melano (Feb 8, 2014)

You find ? OMG !


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 8, 2014)

There it is!


----------



## Bartek (Feb 8, 2014)

This Haania was so ugly...

I prefered the first one


----------



## mantiseater (Feb 9, 2014)

I want one soooooooo badly


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 10, 2014)

There we go.. I thought it looked to much like a tendora


----------

